# XM Package comparison



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Does anyone know what channels are on each XM package?

I see that there are three packages: XM Select, XM Premiere and XM All Access.

I realize that All Access is just Premiere plus the Internet portion but exactly what channels get added between Select and Premiere?


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

nevermind

just found it on the website

xm rep said it wasn't on their website


----------

